# 10% off Lloyd mats for your GTO before tax day @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Save 10% for a limited time with our special promo code*

Use promo code

TAXMAN

which expires on 4/15/2010 (enter it exactly as shown above in the "Promo Code" box during checkout - and it's case sensitive!) and receive 10% off your custom configured mats ordered by tax day!

Treat your car to a new set of premium logo embroidered floor mats from Lloyd. Available with custom embroidery and bindings, these are an excellent choice to replace your worn factory floor mats with a superior, custom look for your favorite vehicle. Optional matching cargo mats available too. Check out the quality features and benefits of Lloyd Premium Floor Mats. 

NOTE: We offer mats for almost all makes and models. Let us know if you need the link to the ordering page!

Click below to go to the ordering page:

----------------

*Lloyd Premium Floor Mats - 04-06 GTO*





----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------

